# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Ραδιοενισχυτής] TECHNICS SA-DX850

## street

F70 σφαλμα μου βγαζει ... απ οτι ειδα λιγακι στο νετ ειναι προβλημα υπερθερμανσης ? ερωτω .. 

μου τον κουβαλησε ενας φιλος ... τ του ειπα οτι δεν ασχολουμαι με  ενισχυτες ηχου και τετοια ... τ πρτινα να το παμε σε καποιο ποιο  εξειδικευμενο σε αυτα ... δεν ακουει κουβεντα ... θελει αμετι μου  χαμπετι να το κοιταξω εγω , βλεπετε ειναι και ο μελλοντικος μου  κουνιαδος ...   :Rolleyes: 

δεν τον εχω ανοιξει ακομα ...   αυριο ... θα ακολουθησω τα κλασικα ...  ενα καθαρισμα πυκωτες κλπ ... δεν ξερω για το ανεμιστηρα πισω που εχει  ... αλλο ?

----------


## street

παιδια μια βοηθεια για το αν παω σωστα τουλαχιστον ..  τον ανοιξα εχθες  τον ραδιοενισχυτη .... πριν τον ανοιξω εμπαινε σε σφαλμα F70 σε 5-6  δευτερολεπτα ... μετα απο αναφορες στο νετ και αυτα που βρηκα ... ελεγξα  τις παρακατω συνδεσεις  ...
cn702
cn100a 
cn904b 

το προβλημα βελτιωθηκε !  :Lol:   τωρα μου βγαζει στο σφαλμα στα 10 λεπτα !!! δεν εχω ελενξει κατι που  λενε το Q1702 ... regulator sta 5 volt ? δεν εχω ανακαλυψει ακομα που  ειναι αυτο ...  :Tongue2:   τον ραδιοενισχυτη τον εχω κανει λαμπικο στο καθαρισμα ... θεωρω οτι δεν  θελει καποια αλαγη σε πυκνωτες εκτος και αν γινει προληπτικα ... 
ειδα   και κατι αλλες αναφορες που λενε οτι πρεπει να αλλαξεις τ ασφαλειες  διοτι γερασαν !! μα ειναι δυνατον αυτο στο σφαλμα F70 ?? και γενικα!!  5  ασφαλειες γυαλινες εχει μεσα ολες μετρημενες κομπλε .... αντε να το  κανω και αυτο να τ αλλαξω .... 
τ αλλο να κανω ρε παιδια  ? που να δω ? 

εχει καποιος service manual  αναλυτικο για τον συγκεκριμενο ? στο νετ βρισκω κατι χαζα ... 

ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΑΑΑΑ !!!

----------


## nyannaco

> θεωρω οτι δεν  θελει καποια αλαγη σε πυκνωτες εκτος και αν γινει προληπτικα ...


Με ποιό σκεπτικό; Εχεις κάνει ενδελεχή έλεγχο στους πυκνωτές;

Τί ηλικίας είναι το μηχάνημα, και με πόσο βαριά χρήση;

----------

street (26-04-15)

----------


## nyannaco

http://elektrotanya.com/technics_sa-.../download.html

Αυτό βρήκες;

----------

street (26-04-15)

----------


## street

> Με ποιό σκεπτικό; Εχεις κάνει ενδελεχή έλεγχο στους πυκνωτές;
> 
> Τί ηλικίας είναι το μηχάνημα, και με πόσο βαριά χρήση;


ναι  εχω κανει σε ενα καλο ποσοστο ( καμια 30 ρια ) με το καπαστομετρο , δεν  λεω καν για τους μεγαλους  4700 στα 63 και 5600 στα 35 που εχει ...  οπτικα ολα φαινονται σχεδον τελεα  ....  εε τωρα τι ηλικιας ειναι δεν  ξερω ... βαρια χρηση δεν νομιζω να ειχε ...  μολις βρηκα που ειναι το   q1702 που γραφουν οτι πρεπει να μετρησω 5 βολτ ...  θα το μετρησω και  αυτο σε λιγο ... υποψιαζομαι παντος οτι φταιει ο κονεκτορ cn904b η η  φλεξιμπλ καλωδιοταινια που εχει βεβαια λιγο χλωμο το κοβω να επαθε κατι η  καλωδιοταινια ... οπως ειπα δεν ασχολουμαι με επισκευες σε ηχτικα  ενισχυτες και κλπ ... 

εντωμεταξυ ακομα δεν εχω SERVICE MANUAL !!! sta τυφλα παω μονο με διαφορες αναφορες ....




> http://elektrotanya.com/technics_sa-.../download.html
> 
> Αυτό βρήκες;


ναι και αυτο ... και για καποιο λογο δεν μπορω να το κατεβασω .... μονο user manual βρoσκω ...

----------


## street

ακυρο ... απ οτι ειδα ειναι τρανζιστορ και οχι κανα ρεγκουλατορ  στα 5  ... στην θεση q1702 ειναι ενα τρανζιτορ d2134 , kanonika στα ακρα του  επρεπε να παιρνω 5 βολτ ? παιδια δεν ξερω ...  στα τυφλα παω ... χρειαζομαι επειγοντος service manual  !!!! να δω τ ειναι τι και κλπ  η τι να κανω κατι αλλο .... τ να ψαξω ??? θα βγαλω το pcb ap to πανελ  μπας και γινετε εκει κατι ...

----------


## jakektm

ψαξε ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ των πλακετων, υπαρχουν ασφάλειες σε σχημα τρανσιστορ αλλα με 2 ποδαρακια.
καποια απο αυτες εχει καει.

----------

street (26-04-15)

----------


## street

τα εψαξα ολα , γνωριζω τετοιες ασφαλειες ... δεν βρηκα καποια τετοια η τουλαχιστον μου ξεφυγε .... η ειναι και καποια τετοια μποροστα στο πανελ ... δεν ξερω θα το βγαλω αυριο να δω τ γινετε εκει ...  στα τυφλα ... χωρις σχηματικο .... ασε ... αντε να δουμε ....

----------


## UV.

> εντωμεταξυ ακομα δεν εχω SERVICE MANUAL !!! sta τυφλα παω μονο με διαφορες αναφορες ....


και service manual να βρεις δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα επισκευάσεις ένα μηχάνημα τέτοιας πολυπλοκότητας όταν λες ότι δεν ασχολείσαι με επισκευές




> ναι και αυτο ... και για καποιο λογο δεν μπορω να το κατεβασω .... μονο user manual βρoσκω ...


σου βρήκανε το service manual αλλά λες ότι κάποιο πρόβλημα δεν σε αφήνει να το κατεβάσεις 
και "πας παρακάτω"

χωρίς να θέλω να σε μειώσω από τα δύο προηγούμενα διαπιστώνω έλλειψη μεθοδικότητας που είναι απαραίτητη για αυτήν την επισκευή
απλά γιατί το λινκ που σου δόθηκε λειτουργεί έχει το manual και θα μπορούσες να το έχει και εσύ

βάζω φωτο από την σελ. 6 το σημείο που ψάχνεις με τo Q1702
πρέπει στον εκπομπό του να μετράς τα περίπου +5V που σου έχω στο κόκκινο τετράγωνο

το ίδιο πρέπει να έχεις και στον εκπομπό του Q1701
(είναι δύο ανεξάρτητες τάσεις με κοινή τροφοδοσία) τις έχεις;



δυστυχώς το συγκεκριμένο manual δεν είναι πλήρες γιατί δεν έχει τα error codes

----------


## UV.

:Biggrin:

----------

street (26-04-15)

----------


## ezizu

> ψαξε ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ των πλακετων, υπαρχουν ασφάλειες σε σχημα τρανσιστορ αλλα με 2 ποδαρακια.
> καποια απο αυτες εχει καει.



Εφόσον το μηχάνημα παίζει για 10 λεπτά (όπως γράφει στο ποστ#2) λογικά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με καμμένη ασφάλεια. 




> παιδια μια βοηθεια για το αν παω σωστα τουλαχιστον ..  τον ανοιξα εχθες  τον ραδιοενισχυτη .... πριν τον ανοιξω εμπαινε σε σφαλμα F70 σε 5-6  δευτερολεπτα ... μετα απο αναφορες στο νετ και αυτα που βρηκα ... ελεγξα  τις παρακατω συνδεσεις  ...
> cn702
> cn100a 
> cn904b 
> 
> το προβλημα βελτιωθηκε !  *τωρα μου βγαζει στο σφαλμα στα 10 λεπτα* !!! δεν εχω ελενξει κατι που  λενε το Q1702 ... regulator sta 5 volt ? δεν εχω ανακαλυψει ακομα που  ειναι αυτο ...  ...................... ... 
> 
> ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΑΑΑΑ !!!


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Νίκο (UV.).  
Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα αρχικά, να ελέγξεις προσεκτικά όλες τος πλακέτες, για ψυχρές κολλήσεις.
Ανέβασε αν μπορείς μερικές φωτογραφίες των πλακετών (και από την μεριά των κολλήσεων).

Υ.Γ. *Να σημειώσω ότι υ**πάρχει λάθος στο συγκεκριμένο σχηματικό (που ανέβασε ο Νίκος στο ποστ#9), όσο αφορά τις τάσεις στα πόδια του regulator IC1701. Οι σωστές είναι ως εξής :*

pin 1= 5V
pin 2= 0V (GND)
pin 3= 2.5V

----------

street (26-04-15)

----------


## street

> και service manual να βρεις δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα επισκευάσεις ένα  μηχάνημα τέτοιας πολυπλοκότητας όταν λες ότι δεν ασχολείσαι με επισκευές


δεν  ειπα οτι δεν ασχολουμαι με επισκευες ..... δεν ασχολουμαι με επισκευες  audio μηχανηματων και ουτε προκειται ... ετυχε και τον λογο τον γραφω  στο πρωτο ποστ .... 




> χωρίς να θέλω να σε μειώσω


 ναι κλαιν μαιν αχαχαχ  :Lol:  :Lol:  ... δεν παρεξηγουμε μην στεναχωριεσαι ....  :Biggrin: 




> διαπιστώνω έλλειψη μεθοδικότητας που είναι απαραίτητη για αυτήν την επισκευή
> απλά γιατί το λινκ που σου δόθηκε λειτουργεί έχει το manual και θα μπορούσες να το έχει και εσύ


ναι  μεθοδικοτητα και ναι οκ σωστα ...που την διαπιστωσες αυτην την ελειψη ? ...  ( step by step ) και ποιο service  manuall ? και που μου δoθηκε ? κατι εχασα η δεν πηρα χαμπαρι η μου  φαινετε .... ??? το λινκ που μου δοθηκε το ειχα βρει και εγω ... καμια  σχεση ειναι ενα απλο block diagram συνδεσεων ... σαν αυτο που εδειξες   θελω ...  να ξερω μετρησεις και κλπ ... ασε που μου εβγαλε 2 περ ντει  τωρα  :Unsure: 
αυτο  που εβαλες  ειναι απο το sa dx850 ? αν οχι απο ποιο ειναι ? διαβασα οτι  ειναι καποια μοντελα μεταξυ τους ιδια ( σχεδον ) παρα ταυτα δεν το  κανεις κανα συνημενο να μου το στειλεις ?  :Biggrin:  αν δεν σου κανει κοπο ... 




> Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα αρχικά, να ελέγξεις προσεκτικά όλες τος πλακέτες, για ψυχρές κολλήσεις.
> Ανέβασε αν μπορείς μερικές φωτογραφίες των πλακετών (και από την μεριά των κολλήσεων).


ξεκιναω  παλι απ την αρχη ( χωρις σχηματικο ) ακολουθωντας ... την στανταρ  πρακτικη  που ακολουθουμε ενα ενα  βημα βημα ...  εχω ελεγξει ψυχρες ...  αντε να τ ξανα ελεγξω ... 




> Ανέβασε αν μπορείς μερικές φωτογραφίες των πλακετών (και από την μεριά των κολλήσεων).


θα ανεβασω να δειτε ... 
θα ανεβασω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια ....  




> pin 1= 5V
> pin 2= 0V (GND)
> pin 3= 2.5V


τα δινει ναι ...  

σχηματικο θελω να βγαλω ακρη ....  ααα βρηκα και ενα για το πως ανοιγει το σασι ...  :Unsure:  το υπολοιπο το δινουν με 15 δολαρια ... τσ τσ τσ  :Biggrin:

----------


## UV.

> δεν ασχολουμαι με επισκευες  audio μηχανηματων και ουτε προκειται ...


με αυτό που λες μάλλον θα είναι και η τελευταία βοήθεια που σου δίνω



> μου δoθηκε ? κατι εχασα η δεν πηρα χαμπαρι η μου  φαινετε .... ???


αντί να ψάξεις το λόγο αυτών που λέω ζητάς αποδείξεις 



> ... καμια  σχεση ειναι ενα απλο block diagram  συνδεσεων ... σαν αυτο που εδειξες   θελω ...  να ξερω μετρησεις και κλπ


δεν έψαξα ούτε για τα error codes που αναφέρεις ούτε για το service manual 
αυτό που βλέπεις στο σχόλιο μου είναι από το ίδιο λινκ που σου δόθηκε στην αρχή από τον nyannaco

βάζω μασημένη τροφή και αποδείξεις
δες την φωτο και ελπίζω να τον επισευάσεις με αυτόν τον δικό σου τρόπο

----------


## ezizu

Για το σχηματικό δες και στο παρακάτω link :

http://www.electronica-pt.com/esquem...artdown/12033/

Αν δεν κάνει download αυτόματα, τότε κατέβα λίγο παρακάτω στην σελίδα και πάτα το <<download>> που βρίσκεται στα αριστερά (σε γκρι φόντο) κάτω από το (πρώτο) πλαίσιο/κάδρο  που θα δεις (που είναι ουσιαστικά το document preview).

----------

street (26-04-15)

----------


## street

> με αυτό που λες μάλλον θα είναι και η τελευταία βοήθεια που σου δίνω


δεν πειραζει φιλε μου ... καλη καρδια πανω απ ολα  :Smile:   και συνεχιζω με ολη την καλη διαθεση .... και λεω παρακατω .... 



> δεν έψαξα ούτε για τα error codes που αναφέρεις ούτε για το service manual


αρα δηλαδη ασχολεισαι απλος για να τρολαρεις το θεμα  ? ναι  ? 



> αυτό που βλέπεις στο σχόλιο μου είναι από το ίδιο λινκ που σου  δόθηκε στην αρχή από τον nyannaco


οκ εσυ καταλαβαινεις κατι απο  αυτο ? ρε μεγαλε πραγματικα πρεπει να εισαι αστροναυτης στην νασα  :Lol:  αλλα και τρολστας  παραλλα ... πως δεν σε σε κανανε ( ναυτη ) δεν ξερω  :Lol: 

δεν καταλαβα την μασημενη τροφη ...      με λες το προβλημα ? που ειναι ? σαν να λες εγω περιμενα εσενα ? που   βολευεσαι με  ποστ αλλων αντι να λες κατι ουσιαστικο ? και οτο ποστ που   εβγαλε nyannaco το ειχα δει πριν ξεκινησω το νιμα ! διαβαζεις τα ποστ   καθολου ?  σε παρακαλω φιλε μου ... αν δεν ... γ@ματο ....  αστο ... μην ασχολεισαι βρε αδερφε ....  αν ειναι να βοηθαμε ετσι τον κοσμο   ... κλαφτα χαραλαμπε ..

για την ιστορια το service manual το βρηκα απο αυτο το σιτε http://www.hifiengine.com ....




> Για το σχηματικό δες και στο παρακάτω link :
> http://www.electronica-pt.com/esquem...artdown/12033/


οχι Σφη δεν μου κανει το ειδα και ευχαριστω για τον κοπο σου

----------


## street

λοιπ ειμαι πολυ κοντα στην επισκευη του μηχανηματος .... ( η ετσι νομιζω ) αναμεινατε στο ακουστικο σας  :Biggrin:  το τυπωσα κιολας ( 32 σελιδες ) αντε να δουμε  ... κανω μετρησεις τωρα ...

----------


## ezizu

> ..........................
> ξεκιναω  παλι απ την αρχη ( *χωρις σχηματικο* ) ακολουθωντας ... την στανταρ  πρακτικη  που ακολουθουμε ενα ενα  βημα βημα ...  εχω ελεγξει ψυχρες ...  αντε να τ ξανα ελεγξω ... 
> 
> *σχηματικο θελω να βγαλω ακρη* ....  ααα βρηκα και ενα για το πως ανοιγει το σασι ...  το υπολοιπο το δινουν με 15 δολαρια ... τσ τσ τσ





> ..................
> για την ιστορια το service manual το βρηκα απο αυτο το σιτε http://www.hifiengine.com ....
> 
> 
> οχι Σφη δεν μου κανει το ειδα και ευχαριστω για τον κοπο σου


Κάτσε βρε Δημήτρη, γιατί τα γράφεις λιγάκι μπερδεμένα. Πώς γίνεται να μην σου κάνει; 
Το σχηματικό που ζητούσες, είναι *ακριβώς το ίδιο* και στα δυο link. 
Στο hifiengine απλά δίνει και το μπλοκ διάγραμμα αλλά και τις πλακέτες (παρεμπιπτόντως  και το link από το electrotanya που σου έδωσε ο Νίκος /nyannaco  στο ποστ#4, είναι ίδιο ακριβώς με το Hifiengine, περιλαμβάνει δηλαδή τα ίδια ακριβώς πράγματα).  

Σίγουρα είναι πιο πλήρες στο Hifiengine ( αλλά και στο electrotanya, όπου σου είχε προταθεί αρχικά)............... αλλά εσύ σχηματικό έψαχνες, όπως έγραφες  στα τελευταία σου τουλάχιστον  ποστ ...........και αφού δεν μπορούσες να το κατεβάσεις από το electrotanya, σου έδωσα μια εναλλακτική για το σχηματικό.  :Tongue2: 

Τέλος πάντων, καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου και αν θέλεις κάποια βοήθεια ξαναγράψε. :Wink:

----------

street (26-04-15)

----------


## street

> Κάτσε βρε Δημήτρη, γιατί τα γράφεις λιγάκι μπερδεμένα. Πώς γίνεται να μην σου κάνει; 
> Το σχηματικό που ζητούσες, είναι *ακριβώς το ίδιο* και  στα δυο link.


 μπορει ... αλλα για καποιο λογο το electrotanya  ακομα και μετα 4 μερες μου βγαζει ακομα το μηνυμα " You are not logged  in, only downloads per day possible for you "  το ταραξα λιγακι την  προηγουμενη βδομαδα  ...  θα μου πεις γιατι δεν γραφεσαι ... ελα ντε  ...  τελοσπαντον ... στο hifiengine οκ και κομπλε ... 

στο παρν ... υπηρχαν πραγματικα κατι ψυχρες  στομ κονεκτορ cn904b ...  επιδιορθωθηκαν   :Smile:    ( αυτο που υποψιαζομουν εξ αρχης ) ανοιχτο χωρις ηχεια καμια ωρα πανω  κατω και απο κει που ημουν ετοιμος να πανηγυρισω βγαζει ξανα f10 ... το  εκλεισα το ξανα ανοιξα αλλη μια ωρα λειτουργιας  ..και τωρα το πεταει  στο λεπτο ... κατι δεν παει καλα λεω χμμμ ... η πλακα ειναι οτι μετραω  στο regulator τ τασεις που πρεπει ...οταν βγαζει σφαλμα εκει κατι παιζει  και περδευτηκα  :Tongue2: ,   χμμμ λεω ... παιρνω το ψυκτικο και οσο ψυχω το regulator κομπλε ...  αντε να το αλλαξω ... ψαχνω ενα παπαρακι που κανει μισο ευρο ...  ba25bcofp  δυο εβδομαδες με ειπανε   :Blink:  να το αλλαξω και να δω αν ειναι αυτο ... χστα ... να βαλω κανα αν109 η κανα ......θα περιμνω  :Sad:  τ να κανω ο κακομοιρης

----------


## street

και μερικες σελφι  του μηχανηματος ...  τς δικιες μου τις εχω στο youporn και πλερουεισον αν θελετε να δειτ  :Lol:  :Lol: 

δες να δεις που δεν ανεβαζει ...

-

----------


## ezizu

> μπορει ... αλλα για καποιο λογο το *electrotanya*  ακομα και μετα 4 μερες μου βγαζει ακομα το μηνυμα " You are not logged  in, only downloads per day possible for you "  το ταραξα λιγακι την  προηγουμενη βδομαδα  ...  θα μου πεις γιατι δεν γραφεσαι ... ελα ντε  ...  τελοσπαντον ... στο hifiengine οκ και κομπλε ...


Εγώ δεν σου έδωσα link με το σχηματικό στο electrotanya, αλλά στο electronica-pt. ,μάλλον δεν το πρόσεξες.

Στο θέμα σου τώρα,πέρασε τις κολλήσεις που έχω σημειώσει με μπλε κύκλους και ίσως χρειαστεί να κάνεις και τα βραχυκυκλώματα που έχω με κόκκινο στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία (λόγω θερμοκρασίας κόβονται οι χαλκοδιάδρομοι) :

----------


## street

τα εχω κανει ρε γμτ ...  :Unsure:  η φωτο ειναι πριν τα κανω , η μπλε γραμμη πανω στην πλακετα στο σημειο των 2sd ειναι μαρκαρισμα που εκανα εγω πριν τα κανω ... μετραω και ολα φαινονται καλα ...τ να πω ,  τελικα θα μου ερθουν τριτη τα εξαρτηματα ... παραγγειλα και τα 2sd και το ba25 ...  τα πηρα και επι 2 ... αμελητεο κοστος ... ας ερθουν μια με το καλο να τα αλλαξω και να δουμε ... ρα ριξω ακομια μια ματια πατος το απογευμα ... για 4 φορα ...

----------


## street

βρηκα το regulator ba25bc ( !!! ) σε ενα συναδελφο εδω στην θεσσαλονικη ... μιλουσα στο τηλ πριν λιγο ...  εχω εξωτερικη δουλεια στος  8 , θα περασω να το παρω και θα το αλλαξω αυριο ...  α να δουμε  ...

----------


## street

θαυμα θαυμα ...  :Lol:   αλλαξα σημερα το πρωι το ba25 η κατα το σερβις μανουλαλ το ic1701 ..   το εβαλα μπροστα 10 το πρωι και τωρα ειναι  5+  .. σχεδον 7 ωρες και  παιζει  :Biggrin:   δεν πανηγυριζω ακομα ... θα το αφησω ολη την νυχτα  να βγαλει 24 ωρες ... να δουμε ...

----------


## street

ολα καλα ολα ωραια ..   :Biggrin:   σημερα του εβαλα και δυο ηχεια και παιζει κανα 5αωρο ...  λεω να μην  αλαξω τα 2sd με αυτα που θα μου ερθουν την τριτη ... αυριο θα του μαζεψω  τα αντερα να τον κλεισω ... θα το παω παρασκευη στον κουνιαδο και θα  του το συνδεσω  ...  θα σας βγαλω και μερικες φωτο ακομα και κανα μικρο  ρεβιου τ επισκευης απο ανθρωπο ηλεκτρονικο που το μοναδικο κοματι audio  ηταν ενας ενισχυτης που εφτιαξα στα 17 μου και ηταν και σμαρτ κιτ και  δεν το αγορασα ... εφτιαξα την πλακετα , τωρα ειμαι 34 ... 

να σας ευχαριστησω ολους μεσα απ την καρδια μου , νικο , jake , και νικο uv , και σηφη* ( ezizou )* ειδικα τον σηφη γιατι απλα μπορει  :Biggrin:  
αναμεινατε για τα περαιτερω  :Smile:

----------

